# Ham and Asparagus Roll-Ups



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

This is another quick and easy recipe. I recommend using fresh asparagus as it is wonderful. Have never cooked fresh asparagus before and it is so easy and bright and pretty when cooked right. Somebody told me the easiest way to cook is to add cleaned asparagus to salted boiling water for 2-3 minutes and then to put in an ice water bath to stop it from cooking further. That turned out to be yummy and was a very pretty green. Only problem I have is not putting enough salt in boiling water, but is better than over salting.  

Ham and Asparagus Roll-Ups​

10 oz. asparagus, fresh or frozen -- use fresh
2 (8-oz.) packages cream cheese softened
2 tsp horseradish--taste could probably use a little more
2 tsp Dijon-style mustard
1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 lb ham thinly sliced -- Is excellent with black forest ham and someone else suggested prosciutto

Cook asparagus until crisp-tender. Mix together cream cheese, horseradish, mustard mixture and Worcestershire sauce. On each slice of ham spread a thin layer of cheese mixture. Place one spear of asparagus at one end of ham slice, and roll up, jelly roll-style. Slice into bite-sized pieces. Chill. I slice each piece in half and then half again, is a nice bite-sized piece then. Serves 8 to 10.


----------



## Alix (May 30, 2005)

Looks good to me. I just tried the proscuitto wrapped asparagus a little while ago and LOVED it. So I am game to try this too. I noticed it is on sale this week at Safeway for $1.99/lb so its time for another experiment.


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

Hope you enjoy it


----------

